# Dad Brag: Stoney BOS



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BIG congratulations! I'm so disappointed, I was at the show on Thursday as a spectator (if you mean the one in Wheaton) and I don't know who Stoney was!!!!! I didn't have a program. I sure wish I had known! I did watch the goldens, as always, they were gorgeous. Best of breed went to a real pretty little bitch with a movement to die for on Thursday, but she didn't place in group.
Couple more big shows here this weekend, good luck to Stoney!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, Wheaton. I am SOOOO jealous you are there. I wish I could watch in person.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so upset with myself :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
I didn't think to post that I was going to the show, I could have brought a camera and taken photos :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
I'm hanging my head in shame.



Ljilly28 said:


> Yes, Wheaton. I am SOOOO jealous you are there. I wish I could watch in person.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That girl might have been Kristil's The Boss' Boss, but Doolin will know for sure(?)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They don't have the results posted yet online, I'm sure they will be soon!




Ljilly28 said:


> That girl might have been Kristil's The Boss' Boss, but Doolin will know for sure(?)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops- I actually think it was Liza, Am/Can CH Dakota Docmar's Mandalay Bay. My brain didnt retain too much, clearly!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think, another BOS today for Stoney in Chicago!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That Stoney is one beautiful and busy boy!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's awesome! I was wondering how he did the rest of the weekend!


----------

